# NEHRP - Techincal Briefs



## Titleistguy (May 1, 2019)

Has anyone gone through these?  I've printed &amp;  read them all and think there is some value for sure, I'm not sure if I'll be toting them along to the test, but as lunch time reading, when I only have 60 mins, and not really enough time to get into a study session I find that they're good to just reinforce some concepts.

https://www.nehrp.gov/library/techbriefs.htm

TG.


----------



## David Connor SE (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for pointing those out. Good info.

I also don't think they would help much on the SE exam, but certainly is a good "conceptual" starting point for studying seismic for the SE exam.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (May 6, 2019)

I loved the tech briefs for studying and did bring printouts along in my notes.


----------



## TheBigGuy (May 23, 2019)

How many more years, if ever, do you think it will be before they update these concrete tech notes for ACI 318-14?


----------



## P-E (May 23, 2019)

So this thread is not about athletic underwear?


----------



## Titleistguy (May 24, 2019)

If I was in a large enough earthquake I'd likely need new underwear.


----------

